# pineapple express?



## juniorgrower (Jan 2, 2012)

Can anyone that has grown pineapple express give me some advice on growing them.  Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2012)

I have grown PE.  It didn't seem that it had any special needs.  It did finish in 7 weeks in my space.  There is not a huge amount of odor or taste, but I really like the high.  I have a couple of plants that I cloned off the original plant in flowering now that are almost done.  It seems to clone fairly easily.  Mine was grown from a freebie seed (Dinafem) I got from Attitude.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 2, 2012)

THG   PEx is from G13 Labs... not Dinafems...  

Ive had my PEx cut since my first run with real genetics...  I ran 3 outta the 5 pack and kept the yielder...  Shes very fruity with an eye opening high right in the forehead...

I did have one pheno that reaked like ruby red grapefruit that I wish was still around...   All finished around 60 days...  I dont like leavin them more then 9 weeks IMO it really effects the flavor...


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, that answers one of my questions that I just posted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2012)

JAAM, the freebie seed *I* got WAS from Dinafem.  I also got a freebie California Hash that was from Dinafem.  Can't remember the month Attitude gave these away, but I do know that both the PE and the Cali Hash were packed in Dinafem packs--maybe experimental runs for them?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 3, 2012)

If it said Dinafems it was mislabeled... Look thru Dinafems catalog...   

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-pineapple-express-feminized/prod_1083.html

I got the freebie PEx beans a couple times as well and they were all labeled G13labs...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that is interesting.  I know for a fact that they came in a Dinafem pack and I_ was_ surprised that I could not find them on their site.  Thanks JAAM.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 3, 2012)

No worries... Its def not your mistake...   Just trying to save alil confusion if someone was looking to purchase them...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2012)

Well at least now I know where I can find info on the strain.  I do like it and it is a strain that I will probably keep going for a while.  Had a friend over last night and we smoked some--he loved it.  He had to stay around a little while longer than planned since he was too stoned to walk home.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope to have my cut for a long time...  Id also luv to pop the last few I have to try and find that grapefruit pheno again but IDK when that will be an option unfortunately...


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody.  I ordered 5 female PEx from g13 labs.  Cant wait to try it out.  Does this strain like to be topped?   And how long before I should flip them?


----------



## MaineWeed (Feb 14, 2012)

1 week ago I started some of my Attitude order and I used 4 of the 5 seeds of Pineapple Express from G-13(3 of the 4 germ'ed) I didn't bother popping the last 1 in because I also did the same 4 of 5 routine with the Phatt Fruity from Barneys Farm(all 4 germ'ed) I'll be posting the grow once I'm into the 12/12 stage.
The PE does look like its going to be a stout grower, it'll be interesting to see how it handles the nutes...can you pump it to them or is less more???? we'll find out.


----------



## MaineWeed (Feb 23, 2012)

Well so far the PE in seedling stage is handling 350 to 500 PPM and thriving--and by seedling I'm talking 3 to 4" tall & 4 to 6 leafs per seedling and when I say thriving they are a beautiful dark green and you can tell they are healthy by how thick and rugged they look for a seedling...G-13's got a strong strain IMO..I'll keep it posted and post some photos once they get big enough to be worth showing


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 23, 2012)

Barneys farm has PEx too. Not sure whos is better


----------

